# Reggie to premier movie on Knicks-Pacers rivalry in Indy



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> When filmmaker Dan Klores first approached him about producing a movie based on his role in the Pacers-Knicks rivalry of the 1990s, Reggie Miller wasn't interested.
> 
> "There (are) a lot of deep down emotions still between obviously the Knicks and the Pacers," Miller said, "but he came to California, kind of sold me on his vision and Gail (D'Agostino, Miller's representative) and I jumped on board."
> 
> That project, "Winning Time: Reggie Miller vs. The New York Knicks," will premiere on Friday, Feb. 26, 2010 in Conseco Fieldhouse. The film is part of ESPN Films' acclaimed "30 for 30" documentary series, centered around the Pacers' 4-3 victory over the Knicks in the 1995 Eastern Conference semifinals and Miller's central role in building the rivalry


http://my.nba.com/cms/105088/reggie_to_premier_movie_on_knicks-pacers_rivalry_in_indy

I cant wait to check this out! This was by far one of the best rivalries in the NBA in the 90's. For more info on the event and to watch the trailer go to the link below.

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/reggie_miller_30for30.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm interested for sure.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Anyone see the movie yet?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Anyone see the movie yet?


Yeh, it was cool, but it only covered the 1994 and 1995 seasons mainly, covering briefly when Ewing and Reggie were drafted. I would've liked to have seen it continue until the rivalry ended around 2000, and then with Reggie's last 30 point game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeh, it was cool, but it only covered the 1994 and 1995 seasons mainly, covering briefly when Ewing and Reggie were drafted. I would've liked to have seen it continue until the rivalry ended around 2000, and then with Reggie's last 30 point game.


I just saw it tonight and yeah I agree but I just don't think they wanted to drag it on too long. It was very well done and I really enjoyed it. I suggest any Pacers fan that needs a reminder for why they fell in love with this franchise in the first place should watch the documentary.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill try to catch it next time I'm home. Anything Reggie related is worthwhile in my books.

Looking forward to it.


----------

